# IML clenbuterol research log



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2014)

Received my research clen from IML on Wednesday and began research that day. 
My little lab rodent started off Wednesday with 60mcg. He seemed to have a bit of increase in energy but nothing stellar and was stable, not shaky at all. 

Bumped to 100mcg yesterday and energy was much better with him but it seemed a little delayed. He was ancy and just ready to go! Had noticeable shakes, mainly in his extremities. At times when he held his food to eat, he looked like he had Parkinson's. 

Dosed with 100mcg again today and will report back


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 8, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> Received my research clen from IML on Wednesday and began research that day.
> My little lab rodent started off Wednesday with 60mcg. He seemed to have a bit of increase in energy but nothing stellar and was stable, not shaky at all.
> 
> Bumped to 100mcg yesterday and energy was much better with him but it seemed a little delayed. He was ancy and just ready to go! Had noticeable shakes, mainly in his extremities. At times when he held his food to eat, he looked like he had Parkinson's.
> ...



Make sure to take some taurine with that clen brother.


----------



## chez (Aug 8, 2014)

Following Iron...thanks for the research log!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2014)

Following along brother!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2014)

Update on the clen. Past two days have dosed 100mcg as well. The rodent's energy has been through the roof and still somewhat shaky. His water consumption has increased significantly, as it should. Rodent is appearing leaner, nothing spectacular yet but a noticeable difference. So far, I have to give IML research a thumbs up. Will continue to update.


----------



## chez (Aug 11, 2014)

Great to hear bro. Keep it up man!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2014)

Hands down IML research clen is good to go. Past three days have been dosed at 100mcg and the critter looks leaner and just looks like he feels a lot better. Gotta give their research products and thumbs up and a green light to you guys, at least the clen. It's good to go for your lab needs. 

IML has been quality with anything I've ever used, it doesn't surprise me that they lived up to their name and quality with their research line as well.


----------



## chez (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome bro


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just so I'm reading this right, You went from 60 first day up to 100 the second day on clen?  Nothing else no t3 dose or anything?   Do you know what your cycle will be on what dose, how long, and are you ending it straight off or tapering off?  If you did 60 to 100 first two days seems high.  Have you done Clen before or is this your first go around?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> Just so I'm reading this right, You went from 60 first day up to 100 the second day on clen?  Nothing else no t3 dose or anything?   Do you know what your cycle will be on what dose, how long, and are you ending it straight off or tapering off?  If you did 60 to 100 first two days seems high.  Have you done Clen before or is this your first go around?



In my research, yes went from 60 to 100. It is starting pretty high and a fast jump. No T3 just the clen. Cycle will be two weeks in duration and then off for two. The subject has used clen before and he responds better to higher doses of it. Not something I would recommend. Also planning on tapering down this coming week. I would like to run some more research with keto ran with it at night and see how the subject feels with cleaner receptors. 

Great questions, my apologies for leaving out so much detail.


----------

